#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE 2017 Exam Dates, Preparation and Updates

## jaivinder

GATE-(Graduate Aptitude Test in Engineering) is national level examination and it gets conduct every year. The main purpose of this test to give opportunity to all qualified students to take admission in engineering PG programs on the basis of test and subject knowledge of applicant. IISC has announced the examination date of GATE 2017 in between January 2017 to February 2017. This is not an exact date for GATE 2017 exams it is expected date. If you want to take this exam, you all the candidates should prepare well for your GATE exam. You can see latest updates on various websites and download study material for your preparation. The score obtained in GATE 2017 will be valid for a period of three years only from the date of announcement of results.

*
Some Important Dates for GATE 2017 Exam: 
*
Online application form will start: First week of September month
Last date of Application form will be: Oct 2016
Request for Change in City Last Date: November 2016
Changes in Application form Date: Mid of November 2016
Admit Card Issue Date will be: 3rd week of December, 2016
GATE 2017 Online Exam will start: 30th January to 7th February
Expected for GATE 2017 result: March 2017

*How to Apply for GATE 2017 Exam:
*
If you want to apply for GATE 2017 exams, you need to know some important date of GATE exam. I already discuss about important date of GATE 2017 examination. Application form will be start in September of 2016 on GAE 2017 Official website and last date will be Oct of 2016. Follow these points when you apply for GATE 2017 exams.

1. Register yourself on website
2. Find application form and fill it 
3. Upload passport site photograph and signature mentioned format
4. Pay application fee online
5. Check status of your application
6. Contact GATE Zonal offices for any type of help related to GATE 2017 exam
7. Always check for any updates about GATE
8. Download Your admit card
9. View your responses, marks and GATE score

Candidates can submit exam fee in two way offline and Online. They can pay online fee through Net banking facilities can be used for online fee payment. Offline fee payment can be done fee challan.

Male Candidates (General/OBC): Rs.1500
Women Candidates of any category: Rs.1500
Other Candidates (General/OBC): Rs.1500
SC / ST / PwD candidates: Rs.750

*Eligibility Criteria for GATE Exam:* 
*Qualifying Examination*
*Details of Qualifying Examination / Degree*
*Description of Eligible Candidates*
*Year of Qualification cannot be later than*

BE./BTech. / B.Pharm
Bachelor’s degree holders in Engineering/ Technology (4 years after 10+2 or 3 years after Diploma in Engineering/Technology) and those who are in the final year of such programs
Appearing in the final year or completed
2017

B. Arch
Candidates holding Bachelor’s degree in Architecture (Five years course)
Appearing in the final year or completed
2017

B.Sc. (Research)/ B.S.
Bachelor’s degree in Science (Post-Diploma/ 4 years after 10+2)
Appearing in the final year or completed
2017

M. Sc./ M.A./MCA or equivalent
Master’s degree in any of the stream Science/Mathematics / Statistics / Computer Applications or equivalent
Appearing in the final year or completed
2017

Int. M.E/ M.Tech (Post-B.Sc.)
Post-BSc Integrated Master’s degree programs in Engineering / Technology (Four year program)
Appearing in the 2nd/3rd/ 4th year or completed
2019

Int. M.E./ M.Tech or Dual Degree(after Diploma or 10+2)
Integrated Master’s degree program or Dual Degree program in Engineering / Technology (Five year program)
Appearing in the 4th/5thyear or completed
2018

Int. M.Sc/ Int. B.S.- M.S.
Integrated M.Sc. or Five year integrated B.S.- M.S. program
Appearing in the 4th year or completed
2017

Professional Society Examination s (equivalent to B.E./B.Tech. /B.Arch.)
B.E./B.Tech./B.Arch. equivalent examinations, of Professional Societies, recognized by MHRD/UPSC/AICTE (e.g., AMIE by Institution of Engineers-India, AMICE by the Institute of Civil EngineersIndia)
Completed section A or equivalent of such professional courses




*Examination Pattern:
*
The examination will be conducted as Computer Based Test.
There will be total 22 papers in GATE.
The examination will be conducted online.
There will be total 65 questions in the GATE. The examination will be of total 100 marks.
55 questions will be based on the core subjects and engineering mathematics. These 55 questions will be of total 85 marks and rest 10 questions will be of total 15 marks.
The examination will be divided into two parts:

*Multiple Choice Questions (MCQ)*
These types of questions will be of total 1 or 2 marks. Each question will have four options and out of them you have to choose the correct.
*Numerical Answer Questions*
These types of questions will be of 1 or 2 marks. Candidates need to answer by using the virtual keypad.
There will be no options provided for this section.
*
GATE 2017 Result: 
*
GATE 2017 result will be uploaded after exams on their official website. You can directly visit GATE official website and check out your result from 2nd of March 2017.
*
Study Materials for Exams:* 

It’s important to get prepare well for upcoming examination. You can visit many engineering website where study material available for GATE you can download previous year question papers and exams formats for your preparation. There are syllabus available for all types of engineering course you don't need to find it anywhere

I have uploaded GATE 2016 Syllabus for all engineering courses. You can download all these pdf file in one place and see exam pattern. I hope it will help you in your exam. 

*Suggestion for Self Study:* 

If you are not taking coaching classes for your gate exams, you need to do self study. Internet is one of the best source of learning you can watch lecture notes videos on Youtube and other engineering websites. I recommend you watch NPTEL Lectures. Very few students have the patience of watching these lectures. I will list the lectures which you can follow for each subject.  You can visit http://www.gatemitra.com/nptel-lectures-for-gate.html

You can download all video related to your subject and courses. Lets see it an example of lecture by Prof. S Srinivasan, faculty(retd.) at IIT Madras on Digital Circuits and Systems.




If you think this will help you so don't forget to ping me back on this thread. Thank you and best of luck for your exams in advance.





  Similar Threads: GATE 2018: Admit card, Exam Dates, Syllabus, Important Dates GATE 2018 entrance exam admit card, exam dates, syllabus, preparation, past question papers JNU Entrance Exam Dates 2017-18 Gate 2017 Exam Preparation Important Dates for GATE 2017

----------


## bablidager

thanks for update

----------


## sai.manohar

For updates on GATE2017 & Previous year solved Question papers visit : *Gate 2017- JJ Technical Solutions*

----------


## anurag deshmukh

Thank you so much such a very good job......

----------


## sarswatprabhakar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqNRueQu8g4

website :   gatesuccess.wordpress.com
see this video, u can access some tests like offical tests for free . password is  dei@1234.
like it and share it, rest of the test will be uploaded soon.

----------

